
How-to add CalDAV and CardDAV accounts and sync with Windows 10 - alexkavon
https://ctrl.blog/entry/how-to-win10-webdav-syncengine
======
alexkavon
So they obviously have the code to support WebDAV/CalDAV but not the foresight
to implement it correctly.

